# Best CHEAP wet food??



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I am trying to help out a good friend. She got a cat, and isn't very cat-savvy. Her cat is about a year old now, and is very heavy. Every time I visit she has ballooned more and more. She also has bald patches on her belly and armpits, which I think half the cause is caused by friction from all the extra weight. 

She has access to an endless supply of meowmix or whatever kibbles she decides to buy, and essentially no toys. She is a very small framed cat, who looks like ideally should be 5 or 6 pounds, but is easily 12 right now. 

I'm staying with her this weekend, and think I'm going to go to the pet store and buy her a few weeks worth of wet food and the 'da bird' toy. I have talked to her in the past about wet, and she agrees it would be better, but hasn't gotten around to it. I'm going to just swing it as a belated congrats-on-getting-a-kitty gift. I hope it won't seem too rude or pushy, but if she's offended, tough lol. We've been friends for years and she'll get over it. 

Anyways... My question is what is the best wet food that comes in 5 oz cans that's under a dollar? I know she won't continue if its too expensive, so I'm trying to keep it as cheap and simple as possible, while still doing the best for the kitty. 

Any suggestions? Tips? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Regardless of the quality control issues right now, since they haven't recalled their canned foods I would go with the 13.2oz cans of EVO. You don't need to feed as much (Higher calorie), larger cans =cheaper price/ounce, and it's still good food.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Ooo, good call! I forgot about the big cans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The large tins of EVO for sure. Any other grain free food is expensive and you won't likely find it for the price you want.

That said, I've never heard anyone talk about Nutrience on here. It does have brown rice, and I think the vitamin K isn't ideal either, but anyway... 13 oz for 1.50 at Petsmart on sale right now. Normally 2.00. Maybe it's a Canadian only food. I bought the duck and rabbit version and Jasper loves it. It'll be my Felidae replacement, since its price hike I've moved it out of the rotation.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I buy the big (dog food cans) of First Mate. It's the exact same formula for dogs and cats (taurine and all) I think they're $2.19 a can. It's brand new, so may not be avaliable most places... I'm just glad I can get it here, it's the best wet food I've ever found, and very affordable (unlike Ziwipeak)


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I get wet food for my cats. I get 9 Lives or whatever is on sale. Special Kitty is low cost, Friskies is also low cost. It would be cheaper to buy a case of wet cat food every month. That is what I do and I get cat litter with the cat food. Cost me about $20 a month.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah Nutrience is Canadian brand and isn't bad at all! Jake loves the duck and rabbit (dad makes fun since the cat gets duck and rabbit and we don't), but he isn't as fond of the chicken. Kind of wish they had more flavours :/

I would even recommend the Fancy Feast or you can get those big variety packs of 5 oz Friskies which are quite affordable, and something that may be easy for your friend to go about serving (1/2 can one meal, 1/2 next meal). 13oz cans are nice, but are a bit more of a hassle as far as feeding and storing for a day or so, and I don't know if that would turn your friend off. We fed our very over weight cat Friskies for her last few years, and she lost quite a few pounds on it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm glad someone else has heard of the brand!! I don't usually venture to Petsmart, its prices are_ absurd_ on most foods but I happened to be there a week ago and saw it was on sale and checked the ingredients. I was impressed, especially since the duck and rabbit was the same price as the chicken version. They also had grain-free ones but they weren't at such a good price.

I haven't seen it sold anywhere else...

If you want to go for any wet food being better than dry, which I believe it is, then look to Friskies 13 oz cans. I can find them for 1.05 at one local store... they recently price hiked at most stores to around 1.20, though. Canadiantire also has them at 1.09, which is still about 10 cents cheaper than many locations.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok....what's da bird toy?

I feed fancy feast (just got it on sale 10 for $5.50)...I thought it was fancy . NO DRY. 2x/day I do the 3oz cans..is that enough? I swear they are always staring at me for food and marshall is the worst..when he's done eating...he goes over and finishes gizmos..but she's not done

She has to start playing with him..I use those feathers on sticks..big hit with mine


----------



## Flauros (Dec 17, 2012)

Agreeing with the recommendation for 13.2 oz cans of EVO. At my local pet store I get them for 1.99 each, which I think is a pretty good deal, and each can lasts me several days. You could also suggest that your friend feed part wet and part kibble to save money. 

Gizmothecat, Da Bird is just one of those fishing pole-type cat toys. It has a flexible plastic rod and nylon string. It comes in a good large size and has a clip at the end of the string so you can easily replace the lure when it gets worn out. You can buy one online or at most pet stores.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Just wanted to say... Da Bird is da bomb! (hehe) My cats LOVE it. I have to hide it in my closet or else they'll rip it to shreds. I play with them until they start to look worn out. The best part is I don't have to wave it around like mad like you do with other wand toys. My cats just keep batting at it and the rod bounces up and down. It's expensive for a cat toy ($10) but so worth it.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been looking for Da bird and can't find it anywhere....will have to break down and go to Petsmart.

I have never really fed Nutro cat food, and I know many people are not a fan of it, but as far as inexpensive cat foods go, and comparing it to supermarket brands, Nutro is relatively inexpensive. I think it's less than $1 a can (5.5 ounce) at Petsupermarket. I fed a few cans, once, to my cats, and I swear green gas was hanging over their litter box, and I gave away the rest of the cans. But as far as an inexpensive brand, I would think it is actually cheaper than fancy feast, which is $1.20 for 2 small cans, vs. under $1 for once 5.5 ounce can. I would probably pick it over purina too. 

That might be a good brand to look at. My cat Beep was 14 pounds, and also a very small framed cat, when she was free feeding on kibble. She got down to 9 pounds after I switched her to wet food.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, I can double post evo. I'm about to be unemployed for a little while (between contracts) and spent some time hunting for cheaper cat foods for BOok (can't really skimp on MowMow because of all of his allergies/issues).

My only requirements were either grain free dry or wet ...anything. Per calorie/ounce EVO canned just came out on top every time because of those bigger cans. Even Friskies large can came out more expensive.

Book will eat straight EVO (because he'll eat straight Evo) and MowMow will get By Nature and EVO mix (since he hates the EVO) with no rotation for the few months I'm poor.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Per calorie/ounce EVO canned just came out on top every time because of those bigger cans. Even Friskies large can came out more expensive.


How is this possible? Are you comparing the large 13 oz Friskies tins to the large 13 oz EVO tins? Around here Friskies large tins are 1.05 in one store, 1.20 in others (price hikes...) for EVO it is 2.19. It used to be 1.89, but yeah... price hikes on everything appear to be happening.

I think Evangers Chicken Linkin' was mentioned in another thread at coming in large tins at a good price. But I've never seen it in stores.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> I've been looking for Da bird and can't find it anywhere....will have to break down and go to Petsmart.
> food.


look on amazon. I buy the super-pack with all the extra attachments and you get a free peacock feather too.  it's between $11 - $15 depending on sale prices and those attachments run $3-$7 apiece. I also like the one piece 36" pole because some people say the two piece tends to come apart.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Evo is good choice, but for ET, he hates it and will not touch the bowl if I mix just a wee bit to his regular food. So, my suggestion is to buy a variety, a can or two of different brand, just to gauge kitty's preference.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beep won't eat EVO either. Or Merrick. She will eat Wellness (not the core though) and Halo and Natural Balance. Occasionally, when I run out someone will get a can of Arwen's fancy feast...and it's like Christmas! They scarf that stuff down! But that is rare that it happens.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a picky eater and that would be Kitty. But when I just gave her her favorite to eat from the canned wet food, she ate it. She is on dry and wet food daily.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Evanger's or Dave's are the best bang for your buck grain free canned. Chicken Soup is decent for a grain inclusive. I consider Trader Joe's cat food to on the top of the list for mid-range foods.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

Evo is around 2$ for 13oz, so it is a good option. You can also try Dave's cat food that is very comparable to Wellness and the price for 13 oz is around 1.90$ (I was even able to find it for 1.59$/can). Trader Joe's brand is also a good choice, 5.5 oz is .69$. It does have grains, but no by-products or artificial flavors which is much better than Friskies and similar grocery store brands.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Kimmy said:


> Wellness and the price for 13 oz is around 1.90$ (I was even able to find it for 1.59$/can).


Can I move to your location?  Wellness is 2.89 here... in fact when I was at Petsmart its _sale_ price was over 3 dollars (as I mentioned, they are way overpriced). Only slightly less if not grain-free. It's it _totally not_ a cheap food, at least not compared most other 13 oz tins. Compared to most 5.5 oz tins I suppose it's ok.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She was talking about Dave's being $1.90 a can, not Wellness. She said Dave's is comparable to Wellness.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh...BTW...Wellness is having another price increase (in the US anyway) as of Aug 1 (I think...anyway coming up soon). Stock up now....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, that makes more sense!  But the price is not comparable if they're comparing that to Wellness.

Is that Wellness going up or is the entire Wellpet company doing a price increase? I buy Holistic Select from time to time. Not that I live in the USA, but it'll likely hit here too.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Oh, that makes more sense!  But the price is not comparable if they're comparing that to Wellness.


I was talking about the quality of Dave's food and stated that it was comparable to Wellness, but definitely much cheaper.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, ok... I now fully understand the statement. :lol:

It's too bad Dave's isn't in Canada.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the input!

I ended up getting a very wide variety of 5 oz cans that are available in the 13 oz cans, so that way she can try a bunch out, see what works best, and then buy in bulk. She was very excited to try them out, and from the bit of evo we mixed in to the kibble, it seems to be a hit!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Carmel said:


> Is that Wellness going up or is the entire Wellpet company doing a price increase? I buy Holistic Select from time to time. Not that I live in the USA, but it'll likely hit here too.


All of Well Pet....

And I checked...it will hit my pricing from my distributor on 8/1.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Crap. How much is wellness going up by? Should I buy cases now? I keep that in my rotation so my pet sitters don't have to deal with raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Ok....what's da bird toy?
> 
> I feed fancy feast (just got it on sale 10 for $5.50)...I thought it was fancy . NO DRY. 2x/day I do the 3oz cans..is that enough? I swear they are always staring at me for food and marshall is the worst..when he's done eating...he goes over and finishes gizmos..but she's not done
> 
> She has to start playing with him..I use those feathers on sticks..big hit with mine


Soood bought a case (24) for $13.20....and FREE shipping.....super convenient when you don't drive!! I prefer the smaller cans..its just convienent for me (I don't want to heat food):catsm


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> All of Well Pet....
> 
> And I checked...it will hit my pricing from my distributor on 8/1.


*sigh* thanks for heads up!

Gizmothecat, your kitty won't eat the wet food cold? I know some can be fussy...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Gizmothecat, your kitty won't eat the wet food cold? I know some can be fussy...


I know the question wasn't directed at me, but mine won't. I don't think it's so much the cold as it is the hardened texture the pate gets after refrigeration. I have to put about a teaspoon of hot water from the tap and stir it into the food to get it back to room temp and smoother consistency.

Oh and yes, Lisa, thanks for the heads up. I'm going to stock up on some wellness now.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oops...good news, sorry to get everyone fired up...

I had an email that listed price increases and it said "Well Pet" so I believed it was the whole line. I was just going through some mail and found a notice from WellPet with more specifics and it's only the Wellness dry cat foods and the dry dog CORE.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I just load my cats bowl up with hot water and stir it up so the whole bowl is at room temperature, Jake seems to love it with the water added, he'll eat more in one sitting.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> I know the question wasn't directed at me, but mine won't. I don't think it's so much the cold as it is the hardened texture the pate gets after refrigeration. I have to put about a teaspoon of hot water from the tap and stir it into the food to get it back to room temp and smoother consistency.
> 
> Oh and yes, Lisa, thanks for the heads up. I'm going to stock up on some wellness now.


I'm just afraid of an upset stomach  and with their hair....don't want any poop issues


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I LOVE Dave's. I stock up on it, but my cats get finicky.

I will feed the:

The classic flavors of Fancy Feast with no gluten in them - Gourmet Chicken Feast; Gourmet Turkey & Giblets Feast; Tender Beef Feast; Tender Beef & Liver Feast; Savory Salmon Feast; Tender Chicken & Liver Feast; Beef & Chicken Feast; Chopped Grill Feast. 

Only these Friskies flavors – Supreme Supper; Mixed Grill; Country Style Dinner; Poultry Platter; Turkey & Giblets Dinner.

Canned Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul for Cats

Occasionally - Trader Joe's – Chicken, Turkey & Rice; Turkey & Giblets; Oceanfish

We love Wellness, Natural Balance, and Halo pate, but it is not always in the budget for us.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> I ended up getting a very wide variety of 5 oz cans that are available in the 13 oz cans, so that way she can try a bunch out, see what works best, and then buy in bulk. She was very excited to try them out, and from the bit of evo we mixed in to the kibble, it seems to be a hit!!
> 
> ...


Whew! I thought your friend's kitty might be a kibble addict and completely ignore the wet. That's good news! money not wasted, I hate wastage.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep, she loved it! She would have gladly eaten only the wet, but I didn't want to upset her stomach. 

It's always nice when a plan works out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay, good news! I always love it when cats take right to wet food with no problem. It's so stressful when you have a kibble addict that gives you a hard time. That is no fun.


----------



## msuk2girl (May 13, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Oops...good news, sorry to get everyone fired up...
> 
> I had an email that listed price increases and it said "Well Pet" so I believed it was the whole line. I was just going through some mail and found a notice from WellPet with more specifics and it's only the Wellness dry cat foods and the dry dog CORE.


Woohoo. I was getting bummed out, since our kitty wont be here until July 31st, and I'm not sure I could determine which food he prefers enough to buy in bulk in one evening!


----------

